# Klonopin - what dosage has worked for you?



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

For those of you who have taken Klonopin and have felt better/recovered on it, what dosage did you take? Thank you!!!

Heather


----------



## pfpc (Aug 22, 2004)

2 mg/daily. Reduced the DR by 50%. But that was short lived. After two months it stopped working for me.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

im also on 2mg daily. im almost 2 months in and my anxiety and dp/dr have been greaty reduced. i still get the occasional bout of dp/dr but nothing as bad as it was before i started the clonazepam. the times that i do get it now its very short lived.


----------



## kdogg1976 (Mar 15, 2006)

I have been taking 1/2 to 1 mg a day and i feel slight difference im thinking about uping my dose but im scared of the addiction but if it makes me feel better what the hell eh!!!!


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

kdogg1976 said:


> I have been taking 1/2 to 1 mg a day and i feel slight difference im thinking about uping my dose but im scared of the addiction but if it makes me feel better what the hell eh!!!!


 Thats pretty much my attitude in regards to that. if it makes me feel better and i can live a normal life who cares if i have to take a couple of pills everyday. hell if you had high blood pressure or any long term illness you would have to take medication everyday. its pretty much the same thing.


----------

